# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Work out one muscle group per day?

## crazycrab

Any body workout one muscle group per day? 

Something like this

Mon chest
Tues bies
Wed tries
Thurs quads
Fri back
Sat shoulder
Sun hams and calves

Thinking this would shorten the workout to 1/2 hour to 45 min. 8-12 sets 

Anybody try this? Thinking the shorter workout would keep you from overtraining.

----------


## godkilla

there is no time to recover and who spends 30-45mins training one small muscle. try it if you like, but you wont catch me working out 7 days a week.

----------


## Machdiesel

if you wanna workout a muslce once a week heres 2 popular splits

1. Mon-chest/tri Wed-Back/BI Fri- Shoulder/Legs

2. Mon-Chest Tue-Back Thurs-Legs Fri-Bi/Tri

I like the Mon-wed-Fri personally, and for number 2. you can mess around with what muscle u wanna work each day, just be sure to not use the same mvement twice in a row(push/pull) so dont put chest and shoulders in consecutive days

----------


## cockMOTHAeffinDIESEL

> Any body workout one muscle group per day? 
> 
> Something like this
> 
> Mon chest
> Tues bies
> Wed tries
> Thurs quads
> Fri back
> ...


shortening the workout and still working out 7 days a week will not keep you from overtraining...the body needs at least one day a week where it is put through almost no physical trauma to not only let your muscles recover, but also let your central nervous system recover as well.

i had a buddy attempt a routine like that and he didnt make it very far...having a whole day to a small muscle group like bi's or tri's is overtraining, not to mention a horrible waste of time when you can achieve the same results by resting more and adding the small muscle group to a larger group like tri's with chest or bi's with back.

----------


## suprman09

I do:
Mon-Chest
Tues-Back
Wed-Shoulders
Thur-Legs
Fri-Arms

Anything wrong with that?

----------


## yungfaceb3

I used to do

Mon- Chest
Tues-back
Wed- shoulders
Thurs Bis/tri
friday- legs
saturday- off
Sunday- off or chest

Now I do:

Monday- chest/ back (low weight high rep)
Tuesday- Legs " "
Wednesday- Shoulders/ Bis/ Tris " "
Thursday- OFF
Friday- chest/ back (medium weight/ pyramids/ 8-12 rep range)
saturday- Legs " "
sunday- shoulders/ arms " "
monday-OFF
Tuesday- Chest/ back (HEAVY)
Wednesday- Legs " "
Thursday- shoulders/arms " "
Friday- OFF
Saturday- Cycle starts over with light weight/ high reps

----------


## cockMOTHAeffinDIESEL

> I do:
> Mon-Chest
> Tues-Back
> Wed-Shoulders
> Thur-Legs
> Fri-Arms
> 
> Anything wrong with that?


yeah thats a little bit better way to do it if ur absolutely hell bent on doing only on muscle group per day. however i wouldnt cram everything in mon-fri, u should separate one of your mid-week training sessions with a rest day like between back day and shoulder day so your delts arnt just beat to sh**...an all arms day is great though, i love all arm days and i throw em in my routine every once in a while to switch things up a little bit and give me a really nice pump in the gym.

----------

